# MIL light flashing 2003 A6 2.7t Help?



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

I just brought a 2003 Audi A6 2.7t and the MIL light came on, it was still driving fine, then yesterday I was warming up the car and then it starts flashing and then the car starts idling hard! Then as I drive away it shakes when I accelerate. There is no loss in power it just shakes real hard when I accelerate. I took it back to the car lot where I brought it from. What's the worse case scenario? I just need to know what I'm getting my self into.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

First thing to do would be to scan the ECU for codes, see what faults are stored in it.
Most AdvanceAuto/AutoZone stores will do that for you free of charge.

Looking at all your threads, you should have thought twice what you are getting into before you bought the car.


----------



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

are you saying that this car gives a lot of problems? I didnt see that in any of the threads.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

Coil packs. One or more. 
My 2003 had the exact same symptoms, shook like crazy, just all of a sudden. No 
symptoms leading up to it.
Your 03 coil packs may be replaced for free under an Audi recall, mine were. 
Go here and enter your VIN

http://www.audiusa.com/us/brand/en/owners/main/recalls_campaigns.html


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, I was gonna say coil packs as well. Little devils they are.


----------

